# tikka guns



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

if anyone is looking for a sweet deal on a tikka t3 left bolt action in 30-06 270 WSM 300 WSM i have a place that bought a few extra and are blowing them out also have clips for the guns for 25.00 thats a deal there if you want there number feel free to PM ME


----------

